# Ancient Forests of Europe that still exist



## Brian G Turner (May 28, 2018)

A recent study mapped the remaining old-growth ancient forests of Europe: New map shows many old-growth forests remain in Europe

It wasn't surprising to see little identified in the UK - aside from the New Forest and one other - but it was interesting to see how much remains around the Mediterranean coast.

You can check the map yourself in the article, or here:


----------



## awesomesauce (May 28, 2018)

Finland is completely unsurprising, though!


----------



## Venusian Broon (May 28, 2018)

It's really looks like the end state if we were just playing Sid Meyer's Civ


----------



## RJM Corbet (May 28, 2018)

More the 'first-world', less the trees?


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 28, 2018)

Well, it gives me yet another reason to visit Slovenia.


----------



## sknox (May 28, 2018)

Slovenia yes! And Croatia. That whole Adriatic. Well, and Portugal. Hungary. Czech Republic.

Oh, good grief.

(what are the blue x's on the map?)


----------



## Alan Aspie (Jul 12, 2018)

awesomesauce said:


> Finland is completely unsurprising, though!



First other europeans spoil their forests. Then they try to dictate us what to do with our forests. As if they knew or understanded...?


----------

